

Ask HN: What are the unofficial (i.e., official) rules of HN? - lukeqsee

I've been on HN for roughly a year, so I've got a general idea of the "rules to live by" on HN; however, every so often I feel like I missed a huge rule. (I was one of the ones to post a TSA article. :] )<p>So, HN, what are the rules I must know, every new HN'er must know, and every old HN'er that doesn't pay attention must know to keep HN a place that is profitable and worth our time?<p>Here is a list I've come up with:<p><pre><code>  1. Don't +1 comment; up-vote it. (Or other variations of "I agree.")
  2. Step away from the politics machine, or somebody could get hurt.
  3. Only comment if you have something of definite worth to add; avoid flamewars at all costs.
  4. Don't be stupid. HN doesn't like stupid. We downmod stupid.
  5. Do keep your comments as short as possible, though, the random 300 word comment that actually adds value with every word is perfectly legit.
  6. Do post interesting stuff, just don't flood the /newest page with them.
</code></pre>
What would you add/edit/delete from that list?
======
runjake
Google the link you're thinking of submitting. Chances are, it's been
submitted and discussed as least a half dozen times before you.

Also, you made no mention of <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
pclark
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
bartonfink
Don't say anything on here that you wouldn't say in person. Civility is
paramount.

------
brudgers
Consider downvotes as comments on the quality of your writing and edit your
post to more clearly state your position.

